# Angouleme parking.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We would like to visit Angouleme in September whilst the Circuit des Ramparts is taking place. Has anyone been whilst it is in progress and if so any ideas on camp sites or parking places within walking distance. I can only find one campsite advertised and it will not accept dogs.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

There is parking within the Ramparts in Angouleme but getting in there before the weekend will be difficult. It is not the easiest place to park a motorhome. There are a number of Supermarkets with large carparks ut they are on the outskirts. There is also an Aire near the lake. There should be some sort of bus service into the centre from the outskirts. Try the Angouleme Tourist Office at:

http://www.angouleme-tourisme.com/TCScript/InternetConsult/Recherche/Resultat.asp


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can park at the park called the grand prairie (I thing the spelling is correct). 

You can park for 2 days free electric. You can walk into town a long the river. Swimming pool just up the road. Lovely park cafe. Look for the signs on the bypass. Tourist information office next door. Bus stop with frequent buses into town. 

Andy

PS get there early in the day or all the places are gone by mid afternoon.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

This is what it is called:

PLAN D'EAU DE LA GRANDE PRAIRIE

You can walk into Angouleme but it isn't a 5 minute walk.

There is a lovely parking spot near to the Hotel de Ville but I doubt whether you would be able to get a parking spot or park overnight.

We live about 30 mins south of Angouleme, this our our nearest large town.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*camp site*

We tried to find the Municipal site listed when we where there last but it appeared to have been taken over by travellers.Gave up in the end!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Consider camping at Jarnac or Cognac and using the train to visit Angouleme.
OR
We used this camping site a few miles outside Angouleme - very helpful lady in charge - gave us 2 weeks free parking when we chartered a boat on the river!
Would mean a bus or taxi ride into Angouleme.=Camping


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

*Camping & house hunting near Angouleme*

Thanks randonneur,
We love Angouleme & will be there for the Ramparts Race. We'd like to live somewhere close by & like Rochechouart & Montbron. Where would you recommend to live & maybe camp & househunt?
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Camping & house hunting near Angouleme*



DrRoger said:


> Thanks randonneur,
> We love Angouleme & will be there for the Ramparts Race. We'd like to live somewhere close by & like Rochechouart & Montbron. Where would you recommend to live & maybe camp & househunt?
> Thanks,
> Roger


We live about 30 miles south of Angouleme near a town called Chalais on the D674, about 2 miles from the border with the Dordogne (River Dronne). It is very convenient for the Coast and also Bordeaux, it seems to be a very central area, we have been here 10 years in December. Have a google at Rioux Martin, a beautiful village not far from us.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

leseduts said:


> We would like to visit Angouleme in September whilst the Circuit des Ramparts is taking place. Has anyone been whilst it is in progress and if so any ideas on camp sites or parking places within walking distance. I can only find one campsite advertised and it will not accept dogs.


I have not got my Aire book handy, but I am pretty sure there is an Aire by the lakes. I remember reading that a bank obscures a lake view. We nearly went there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Department 16


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we were in anquoleme last year camped in the aire near the chateau but very crowded,
if your in the area 19/25 there is the barrobjectif it is about 30 mls north of anquoleme and is an open air photographic display not too high brow and well worth a walk around probably 2000 large print's displayed in barn's churches and on wall's and stuck up on post's all round the centre of the village of barro 
just google barrobjectif and all will be explained


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*House for sale near Angouleme*

Posted by my Father-in-Law 


We are selling our house which is 20 minutes from Angouleme. You can see details at

http://www.francehousehunt.com/list...ungalow-in-charente-no-agency-fees-66891.html

if you want a look! NO AGENCY FEES!!

kind regards,

Bob.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We stayed on the aire by the lake last year, free but no electric. Make sure you arrive in the morning as it gets full early. 
There is a lovely walk round the lake and even a beach and a cafe.

Sooty 10


----------

